# CD de instalação weatherlink 6510 USB



## geoair.pt (29 Out 2010 às 23:48)

Boas,
Não sei como, perdi o meu cd de instalação do weatherlink (6510 USB).
Já procurei mas não encontrei: há forma de fazer o download do cd desde o site da DAVIS?
Queria instalar a estação num pc novo e assim não dá 
Obrigado.
Cumps,
Jorge


----------



## geoair.pt (30 Out 2010 às 08:19)

Viva!
Pedia o favor de quem tiver o weatherlink que entre em contacto comigo por pm.
Muito obrigado desde já.
Cumps,
Jorge

Resolvido por PM (HotSpot)


----------

